# Help with registrating my car in Greece



## jorrickthole (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, im new on this forum.

I want to register my car (VW Polo, 1998) here in Greece.
Has anybody ever done this?
People said it can be very difficuilt/ expensive to do so....?!

Anybody who has done this, can you give me advise?

Thanks!!

J.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

jorrickthole said:


> Hi, im new on this forum.
> 
> I want to register my car (VW Polo, 1998) here in Greece.
> Has anybody ever done this?
> ...


Hi there,
Please see my post at:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/gr...ng-greece/52015-new-greek-car-import-law.html

it should cover your request


----------



## puss (Sep 18, 2010)

jorrickthole said:


> Hi, im new on this forum.
> 
> I want to register my car (VW Polo, 1998) here in Greece.
> Has anybody ever done this?
> ...


We brought our car to Greece and it would cost more than the car is worth to register it with Greek plates etc. We have international insurance, a Certificate of Roadworthiness (from local garage) but no greek tax. When stopped by police they have never asked about tax, only drivers license/insurance. That's not to say it will never happen though but we refuse to pay more than our old car is worth.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

puss said:


> We brought our car to Greece and it would cost more than the car is worth to register it with Greek plates etc. We have international insurance, a Certificate of Roadworthiness (from local garage) but no greek tax. When stopped by police they have never asked about tax, only drivers license/insurance. That's not to say it will never happen though but we refuse to pay more than our old car is worth.


If the care remains in Greece in excess of 6 months you will be breaking current EU regulations and the vehicle can be impounded as a result. Also I would be very cautious on the insurance....I have copied below a response written by an insurance professional that is self explanatory.....

_As I have worked at a large motor insurer for the past 4 years as a claims negotiator I can safely say that 8 out of 10 claims without an MOT are repudiated (turned down) but we do sometimes deal with them if the customer has provided us with a reasonable explantion. 

It will not however voide his policy. Assuming he had an MOT when the policy was taken out, his policy will still be valid and as I said, the insurer will cover any third party damage caused by his vehicle._


----------



## puss (Sep 18, 2010)

The Grocer said:


> If the care remains in Greece in excess of 6 months you will be breaking current EU regulations and the vehicle can be impounded as a result. Also I would be very cautious on the insurance....I have copied below a response written by an insurance professional that is self explanatory.....
> 
> _As I have worked at a large motor insurer for the past 4 years as a claims negotiator I can safely say that 8 out of 10 claims without an MOT are repudiated (turned down) but we do sometimes deal with them if the customer has provided us with a reasonable explantion.
> 
> It will not however voide his policy. Assuming he had an MOT when the policy was taken out, his policy will still be valid and as I said, the insurer will cover any third party damage caused by his vehicle._


I understand this but cannot get an MOT certificate in Greece, only the Certificate of Roadworthiness. I would willingly pay a few hundred euros to register car and get Greek MOT if it was not going to cost more than car worth. It would be nice if the Greeks conformed to EU Laws, they just seem to be a law unto themselves. It just seems that it is the Brits/expats who do everything by the book.


----------



## Pyper70 (Mar 31, 2011)

When my father brought his van (1992 GM) from the US, he was told that it is allowed but only by Metikesia....which means you are moving once and anything you bring with you is allowed but you cannot go back and forth bringing cars. The van currently has RED numbers on the plate. Since he moved in 2005, he was allowed but the price of paperwork and registration was almost the price he paid for the vehicle. He states he would never do it again if given the chance. Plus the size of the engine nets us over 1000€ in tax because of the displacement. I believe I heard somewhere that you cannot import a vehicle if it is older than 5 years because of the new emissions regulations (Unless you are bringing a historic vehicle in, which is over 25 yrs old). Your vehicle is over 10 years so you may be looking at full denial or heavy taxation. If you bring the vehicle here and you are not a citizen, you will only be able to drive the car for 6 months at a time. The other 6 months it must be taken outside of Greece entirely, such as off to Italy or Cyprus; or you may need to get it housed in a state facility that operated by the government which essentially detains your vehicle. 

It is easier just to come here, buy a car, and use it for your needs while here.


----------

